# 93224-93227



## jwatrous (Mar 27, 2014)

i'm new to cardiology and need help with holter monitor coding.  I am specifically interested in 93225, 93226 and 93227.  under what circumstances can these be used appropriately.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Apr 1, 2014)

93225 is the recording. This include the hook up, recording and disconnection
93226 is the scanning. analysis of the recording with report
93227 is the interpretation. (the physcians interp and report)
93224 is your global code and includes all of the above 3

It is common that the cardiology office bills for the 93225 and 93227 as most outsource the scanning portion (93226). 

In our office we have device techs that does the 93225 under physician supervision and the physician performs the 93227. 

Also check out the Heart Rythm society coding book and AAPC site has a good article on DOS for these services http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2013...-service-with-the-date-of-test-interpretation

Hope that helps some,  Misty


----------

